# iPhone apps for tuning



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

How accurate are they?
Specifically the JL Audio app's SPL meter and RTA
And the various tone generators for setting gains. 
Are they close enough to get you in the ballpark or a waste of time ?


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

They are only as accurate as the iPhone's mic and speaker


----------



## taibanl (Jun 19, 2011)

There are correction filters built in to account for the adjusted frequency response as heard from the iPhone mic. Should be enough to get in the ballpark


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

I remember running into a thread re. this topic and if i remember correctly the iphone3g works better then the iphone4. If ya search for it you'll find it.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

ameuba10 said:


> They are only as accurate as the iPhone's mic and speaker


Hence the reason for the questions...I imagine the mic's on high dollar equipment are substantially better.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> I remember running into a thread re. this topic and if i remember correctly the iphone3g works better then the iphone4. If ya search for it you'll find it.


Unfortunately iPhone, tuning and app are such common terms here the search pulled up everything BUT what I was looking for.


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

You be better off getting an rta for you laptop or netbook theirs is an how to on here that you can get one for 100 bucks 


Sent from my piddy pad using Tapatalk


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

iAudioInterface2 | Studio Six Digital

Expensive, but from the looks of it you get a high quality digital ipod dock with balanced outputs and toslink digital output. Also has a regulated DC input that will work straight off the cars electrical without the need for an external high quality PS (fuse needed of course). That right there is a $200+ value.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

The JL app is make by studi six
I have both of them and upgraded 
They will get u ballpark but if y have a shop that will let u rent time on theirs rta I would do that to fine tune


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

The spl meter is only good to like 90db, so yeah; however, the RTA is not bad for quick tune. I use it on initial fire and before break in on installs that have an external EQ or processor. For what it is, and what you pay, it works great. With a 3 dollar external mic, it only gets better. I plan on picking up the new audiotools interface for my iPad2.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Hell I can raise my voice and shoot the SPL meter over 100.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

UNBROKEN said:


> Hell I can raise my voice and shoot the SPL meter over 100.


most ate calibrated tot he phone 

IIRC SPLnFFT is one I like


----------

